# The Forgotten Few: Polish Airmen Fought During the Battle of Britain



## v2 (Apr 10, 2007)

Article in The Historynet...
LookSmart's Furl - View Item - TheHistoryNet | World War II | The Forgotten Few: Polish Airmen Fought During the Battle of Britain


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice find V2.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 10, 2007)

I gotta tell ya guys, I dont think the Polish contribution with the RAF will EVER be forgotten....


----------



## plan_D (Apr 10, 2007)

That is true. It's a silly title as Britain has never forgotten the contribution to the Battle of Britain made by all of its commonwealth and European allies.


----------



## rogthedodge (May 10, 2007)

Not forgotten by me - or the disgraceful abandonment of Poland in late WW2 realpolitik deals done between Rooslvelt Stalin.

I called in at the RAF Chapel at Biggin last week (worth a stop!!) and you get a real sense of the debt we owe to other many, many other nations for the BoB win

IMO the Poles (and Czechs) flying Hurricanes were absolutely decisive. Plus their contribution to Bomber Command shouldn't be overlooked


----------



## v2 (May 11, 2007)

A few stories...
Battle of Britain I (www.combatsim.com)


----------

